# white trout



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

1. do they bite year round at the bridges or just certain times of the year?
2. do they bite better at night or around dusk/dawn? or do they bite during the day too just as good?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I catch bigger ones in cooler weather, just not as much quantity. We usually catch 30-40 at night near 3mb in about 4-5hrs. Most are 12-18" I have seen them caught during the day as well. A very plentiful fish and great fresh table fare, IMO


----------

